# Abafado



## indigoduck

"No litoral aqui mesmo nublado e com chuva neste fin de semana, o tempo ainda fica bem abafado, a maxima podera chegar os 29 graus"

Does "abafado" mean "foggy" or "smoggy" ?

a) Foggy because of the rain
b) Smoggy because of the heat/polution
c) Outro

Thanks in advance.


----------



## spohreis

Eu uso _abafado_ para descrever uma situação em que está quente, úmido e não há vento. Você sua bastante e fica rezando para ventar o mais rápido possível. Por exemplo, hoje está abafado aqui em na minha casa.


----------



## Alirhotic

According to the definitions of foggy and smoggy, I think both are correct, but smoggy is related to polution, isn't it? In this case, by the sentence in your post, I think foggy or stuffy is better.

An abafado place is basically an oven, lol. It is a kind of sufocating place with heat. Many reasons can bring that. In Rio it is common because of its tropical weather.


----------



## Macunaíma

We say the weather is abafado when it's hot and humid with no wind. There's usually a _mormaço_: a thin layer of dispersed clouds covering the sky but still letting a lot of light through.


----------



## Vanda

Abafado is how my hometwon is when it is not on fire like know.As Macu pointed out:


sultry, stuffy, muffled  oppressed


----------



## indigoduck

Muito obrigado.

The situation described... "hot", "humid", "no wind"

We will say: "It's hot and humid" but i think "muggy/stuffed" is the general term we'll use to describe "abafado" (no wind).

We won't say it's foggy. Foggy is for the cloud that forms near the surface that reduces near-distance visibility ... "nebuloso" ? 

I've never heard anyone say "muffled oppressed". That sounds like music terminology.


----------



## juliana_tx

I don't think "abafado" could be translated as foggy or smoggy (smog=smoke+fog), because both terms can be used also when it's cold, while "abafado" is only for those days when it's very hot, humid with no wind, as it's been said.
Fog we call "neblina".
Couldn't "sultry" work as well?


----------



## indigoduck

juliana_tx said:


> I don't think "abafado" could be translated as foggy or smoggy (smog=smoke+fog), because both terms can be used also when it's cold, while "abafado" is only for those days when it's very hot, humid with no wind, as it's been said.
> Fog we call "neblina".
> Couldn't "sultry" work as well?


 
It might, i've just never heard it mentionned in conversation or in a weather forecast.

In the summer, in our weather forecast, we will hear 

"Hot and Humid and it will be very muggy as there won't be any wind"


----------



## 2007Ciça Espanha

Interessante o assunto.
Então é comum dizer tempo abafado / sala abafada / quarto abafado tanto no português do Brasil como no de Portugal?
Desde já obrigada!


----------



## jpyvr

My take on this is that when referring specifically to weather conditions, the best English translation for "abafado" is "muggy."  When referring to indoor locations (room, bedroom) it's better to translate as "stuffy".

I've been in stuffy rooms on muggy days, but can't really say that I've ever been in a muggy room on a stuffy day!


----------



## Aback

Hi!

A bit of a silly question here. A woman runs inside a cafè to find shelter from the rain. She shuts the umbrella and then says:

*WOMAN
"Tá" chovendo lá fora, mas aqui dentro "tá" abafado, "né"? "Tá" até calor.

CAFE OWNER
(RISOS) Você é nova no bairro?

WOMAN
Eu sou, sou do interior.*

I'm wondering about the 'abafado': apparently it means 'it's stuffy in here' / 'it's super hot', but as you can read she goes on saying "It's even hot" and the owner doesn't care about her remark. In fact, he goes on asking if she's new in the area. So my question is: should I translate abafado with stuffy (even though the owner doesn't seem to take offense at this) or hot? And should I bypass the "até" in the last part of the first sentence? It seems redundant.

Thanks.


----------



## Joca

I guess there's a sexual innuendo on here. Probably the cafe owner thinks the woman is interested in him (because she said it was hot inside) and is now hitting upon her. 

Yes, abafado reads well as stuffy. 

Keep the "até" in your translation. It may be redundant, but sounds like a suggestion, if you see what I mean. (It's so stuffy that I feel like taking off my clothes, lol).


----------



## Vanda

I see no sexual innunedo. Simply the weather is stuffy. 


> A woman runs inside a cafè to find shelter from the rain. She shuts the umbrella and then says:


----------



## J Schmidt

Or maybe "It's very close in here" ? I guess close and stuffy work pretty much the same here. The strange thing is that when it is close/stuffy, it is _usually _(almost always actually) warm. By _'Tá até calor',_ I believe she basically means that it is warm in there.


----------



## Joca

Vanda said:


> I see no sexual innunedo. Simply the weather is stuffy.



Pode ser, Vanda, que eu esteja vendo demais, mas acho que foi o riso do dono do bar que me fez pensar isso e também a pergunta... "Você é nova...?"


----------



## Vanda

Joca tá vendo filme demais.  Donos de barzinhos de bairros conhecem todo o pessoal do bairro, ele poderia estar rindo pelo modo em que ela falou, talvez com sotaque diferente...


----------



## mglenadel

If the story takes place in Rio, it's easy to understand the conversation. In the city, because of its low altitude and proximity to the ocean, rain is not synonymous with cold. It may happen to be both rainy and cold, but we have warm (even hot) rainy days. In most of the rest of the country however rain and cold do come hand-in-hand. Jokingly we Cariocas say that if you put on a coat because it is raining you must be from somewhere else. Maybe that's the gist of the question if the girls was from somewhere else (new in the neighborhood).


----------



## Aback

You know what, you might be on to something mglenadel!  That must be the case. Thanks guys.


----------



## Jabir

Agora só falta adivinhar a cor das unhas dela, o nome do seu padrinho de casamento e de onde veio aquela mancha marrom na camisa do Doutor Watson.


----------



## mglenadel

Só base incolor, ela ainda é solteira, e a mancha é de fixador fotográfico de quando Watson estava revelando chapas de raios-X.


----------



## Jabir

Encontro falha no seu raciocínio. Se ela ainda é solteira, ela estaria mais propensa a usar cores chamativas, para atrair possíveis candidatos ao matrimônio. Além do mais, os raios-X só foram "inventados" em 1895 e, como todos sabemos, quando Sherlock e Watson passaram por aqui, ainda regia o grande Imperador.


----------



## mglenadel

Ela era do interior, e moça recatada. Em momento algum foi dito quando a mancha se formou na camisa de Watson. Na verdade, as chapas foram usadas por Holmes, enquanto pesquisava a possível utilidade da novidade na detecção científica de crimes. Watson apenas auxiliou seu colega, revelando as chapas. Holmes achou mais interessante o fato que a mancha de fixador leva algumas horas para aparecer, o que ajudou-o a desvendar um espinhoso caso envolvendo um falsário piemontês, uma mezzo-soprano belga e o testamento do Duque de Wellington.


----------



## Jabir

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHVjs4aobqs


----------



## xiskxisk

_Abafado _means lack of ventilation.


----------



## Aback

You guys are cracking me up!


----------

